# Bacchus Brewing Co. Tap Takeover @ The Alehouse Project



## Ross (28/2/13)

Beer Lovers,

Myself & Bill Foley (our head brewer), will be down in Melbourne on the 18th & 19th April doing a collaboration brew for GBW with 3 Ravens, Holgate & Moo Brew.
As we are going to be in town for a couple of evenings I asked The Alehouse Project if they'd be interested in showcasing some of our beers, & we are delighted to confirm that they've asked us to do a complete tap takeover (13 taps) for the Thursday & Friday night. Bill & i will be in attendance both nights, & look forward to catching up with you all for a beer & discussing all things beer...
I'll try to keep you informed of any updates re beers etc for the night via this thread, but if you are interested in our beers please head to our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/BacchusBrewing?ref=hl & "like" us, for the latest news...

Here's a small feature done by Craft Pint after his visit to our brewery. http://craftypint.com/beer/brewery/bacchus-brewing/


Cheers Ross
Bacchus Brewing Co./CraftBrewer


----------



## manticle (28/2/13)

Great A reminder close to the date would be very welcome. I know a few besides myself who would love to get down and sink a few pints.


----------



## Bribie G (28/2/13)

Get ye all in there. I've had a couple of sessions with Ross's taps at Bacchus. I think. I seem to remember Tidal Pete being there as well maybe. :chug:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/2/13)

Ross is the only commercial brewer that makes beer as good as a homebrewer. Both in terms of variety of beers and not having an accountant looking over the shoulder.

If only I could get a 5L keg or two down here until I'm up and brewing again.


----------



## angus_grant (28/2/13)

I've had the Bacchus sour ale and the turkish delight stout at Super Whatnot. The sour ale was brilliant (nice and tart) and the stout was interesting. Nice lovely dark bitter taste and then a hit of turkish delight. I enjoyed it cause it was messing with my head a little.

I've got to pop in there more often to see what they have on tap.

Melbournites: do yourself a favour and get to the tap take over. 13 taps of adventurous beers... :icon_drool2: :beerbang:


----------



## DU99 (28/2/13)

looking foward to it..marked in my calendar


----------



## doon (28/2/13)

Yep I will be there for sure


----------



## Paul H (28/2/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Ross is the only commercial brewer that makes beer as good as a homebrewer. Both in terms of variety of beers and not having an accountant looking over the shoulder.
> 
> If only I could get a 5L keg or two down here until I'm up and brewing again.


Here Here.... where's Darren??????


----------



## Pistol (28/2/13)

Ross, where's the love for Sydney?!
All the FWK's I've done are great I'd love to try the real deal!


----------



## New_guy (28/2/13)

Alehouse is a great place - was there for a quiet shandy after work - Boneyard Brewing Golden Ale - a hopped up golden ale


----------



## Ross (8/4/13)

Beer lovers.....

A quick reminder of our tap takeover at the Alehouse Project, Brunswick East next Thursday/Friday.

Beer list below:

*IPA’s*
Obama Black IPA (Approx 6.1%) – Crammed full of citrusy American hops, this beautifully balanced Black IPA is an explosion of tropical stone fruit flavours with layers of sweet ginger, caramel & coffee. Australia's 1st commercially brewed Black IPA.
Mosaic IPA (IBU’s 160. Approx 7%) – Single hopped hop explosion showing off this new hop from the States. Grapefruit & pineapple abound in what is rapidly becoming our favourite USA hop.
Hopilingus IPA (IBU’s 200. approx 7%) – Our latest & most hoppy creation, approx 1.5kg of hops in every keg. The finest, most resiny, hops from the USA, NZ & Australia were blended to create this hop explosion.
Brown Eyed girl (approx 5.6%) – American style Brown Ale. Big citrus hops balanced by malt with hints coffee & dark chocolate.

*Imperial IPA’s*
Cunning Ninja’s Imp IPA (Approx 12%) - Dangerously sessional Imperial Black IPA. Intense aroma of piney citrus mixed with ginger nut & marmalade leads into similar flavours combined with a peppery spiciness. The finish is long & bitter. Won 1st place at the AIBA 2013 for Best Draught Imperial American IPA
Red Bellied Black - Imperial Red Ale (approx 11.0%). Raise your glass to the light & this beer shows off it’s beautiful red underbelly. Intense tropical piney aromas lead into fruity tropical flavours with hints of honeydew melon & ginger. Dangerously sessional, due to a unique subtle tartness derived from our secret spice ingredient. Beware it’s bite. (Voted No.70 in Australia's top 100 this year)

*Session Beers*
Queensland Ale (Approx 4.7%) – Australian Ale using Qld ingredients. Macadamia Honey & Wattle seed. The aroma of passionfruit gives way to a subtle nutty, honey, taste with a dry spicy finish from the wattle. Won champion Golden Ale at Royal Qld show 2012.
Bacchus White Chocolate Pilsner. (approx 4.9%) – Spicy Czech Pilsner with flavour/aroma of white chocolate. A truly amazing taste sensation. Won champion specialty beer at Royal Qld show 2012.
Bacchus APA (approx 4.8%) – West coast style American Pale Ale, Citrus aromas & flavours balanced by a nice biscuity malt profile.
American Pie (approx 4.5%) – This lovely delicate ale has flavours of fresh apple strudel. Apple with pastry, vanilla & cinnamon spice – delicious.

*Sours*
Atomic Strawberry (approx 2.3%) - Approx 15kg of strawberries in this German Berliner Weisse. Tart & sour but so drinkable.

*Other*
Bacchus Sticke (approx 6.1%) – “Sticke” meaning special, is an Alt beer brewed a couple of times a year in Germany. Devine cigar like aroma, sweet mouth filling malt & a strong bitter finish.... one of my favourite beers.
Maple Coffee Stout – (approx 6.8%) – Our Belgian stout brewed twice as bitter with 500gms of the finest cold steeped coffee & then back sweetened with maple syrup. A match made in heaven.
London Porter (approx 6.4%) – Authentic 1700’s London porter. Smokey & slightly astringent. The depth of flavour is amazing. We have brewed this as a real ale & it will be served off the handpump straight off the yeast cake.

Please show your support for craft beer & join us. Looking forward to catching up with old friends & making some new ones. 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Wolfman (8/4/13)

See you Friday!


----------



## Blitzer (8/4/13)

had the Mosaic IPA @ Tippler's Tap, was an amazing beer! Great flavour, real nice hop.


----------



## Ross (16/4/13)

Giving this a bump as only 2 days away....

We are looking forward to sharing our beers & getting your feedback & answering questions on anything beer related....

Please come along & help support the bars that are banishing mediocrity....

Ross & Bill
CraftBrewer/Bacchus Brewing Co.


----------



## manticle (16/4/13)

I had thought this was last week and missed it as that was the week between pays. Luckily I was wrong - will head down after work on Friday for a few - the beer list looks great.


----------



## brettprevans (16/4/13)

Killer list Ross. Ive never had a bad beer from you and im sure these will be no different


----------



## doon (16/4/13)

Will be there friday arvo for a couple should be good!


----------



## Yob (16/4/13)

you going to this CM2?


----------



## Ross (16/4/13)

How about you Yob?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/4/13)

If the Mosaic is anything like Ross' other single hop beers (and Mosaic as good as people say it is), then this will be a corker beer.

Too poor to get the boat/plane over, this would be seriously good.


----------



## treefiddy (18/4/13)

This is on my way home. Very happy


----------



## Yob (18/4/13)

Ross said:


> How about you Yob?


wouldnt miss it for the world... leave pass approved


----------



## manticle (18/4/13)

I'll be there tonight around 7 - 7.30 with vitalstatistix and hopefully Hoser.


----------



## aaronpetersen (18/4/13)

30 mins until I knock off work and then I'm on my way. Can't wait!


----------



## Wolfman (18/4/13)

Got the young blokes cricket presentations tonight. Just may pop in for a couple after that though.


----------



## Yob (18/4/13)

Anyone know what time it opens tmoz? Or any day for that matter..


----------



## treefiddy (18/4/13)

3 pm, you fiend.


----------



## Yob (18/4/13)

Gotta get in before you hop guzzling buggers


----------



## treefiddy (18/4/13)

Said the dealer


----------



## doon (18/4/13)

Yeah I'll be getting there around 4 I think before too many barstads drink everything!


----------



## Yob (19/4/13)

treefiddy said:


> Said the dealer


never get high on your own supply is what they say aint it?


----------



## aaronpetersen (19/4/13)

Had a great night yesterday. Enjoyed all of Ross and Bill's creations. The London Porter on handpump was the standout for me. Had a good chat with Ross and he was very accommodating with details of the recipes for each beer. I recommend you get along this evening if you can.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (19/4/13)

AaronP said:


> Had a great night yesterday. Enjoyed all of Ross and Bill's creations. The London Porter on handpump was the standout for me. Had a good chat with Ross and he was very accommodating with details of the recipes for each beer. I recommend you get along this evening if you can.


My sentiments exactly. All beers were fantastic. Thanks and well done Ross.


----------



## Yob (19/4/13)

Quite looking forward to this.. Big ups to swmbo for giving me a leave pass this arvo to go to it… in fact it's the second one this week.. What a honey!!


----------



## brettprevans (19/4/13)

Ange is heading down there. I think Lein is also going. 
Im at my 6yr olds gymnastics class  I know where id rather be.


----------



## Yob (19/4/13)

Just sipping away at the mosaic ipa right now... Says on the sheet that it's 'rapidly becoming our favorite hop'

Agreed, I love it as well… no secret that I'm a mad hop head though


----------



## Yob (19/4/13)

The black IPA ain't half bad either… to my knowledge, I've not had one of these before and if Ross turns up I will be sure to be asking him about it... At 12% its no small beer either..

Get along if you can peeps.


----------



## WarmBeer (19/4/13)

So much jealousy.

Where is the WPMO thread when you most need it?


----------



## Natdene (19/4/13)

Which one of Ross's black IPA was that Yob? Living in QLD I'm missing out, but might be able to pick up a 5l keg when he returns, 12% is a mind blower!


----------



## Yob (19/4/13)

I think the cunning ninja.. Feckin awesome.. Wish my leave pass was bigger, would still be there drinking it.


----------



## surly (19/4/13)

12% is the cunning ninja black IPA. Was freakin brilliant. So smooth, hoppy and delicious. Probably my favourite for the night.
There were plenty of great beers to be had. I was thoroughly impressed with the quality and range from 1 brewery. I was actually strangely enjoying the white chocolate pilsner. At first it was weird and too sweet, but grew on me as I kept drinking.
The London stout from the hand pump was great and I had lots of fun with the mosaic IPA and the APA. The red ale was too big for my idea of a red ale, but still pretty tasty in small quantities.

I would like to thank the Bacchus folk for a great night. Please excuse my drunken typed verbal diarrhea. 

.


----------



## surly (19/4/13)

Added to that, just to make sure the point is understood, the cunning Ninja was excellent. Great beer. Please tell me I can buy it in bottles in Melb????
Perfect winter warm-up.


----------



## doon (19/4/13)

Yeah cunning ninja was pretty damn tasty! Left there pretty pie eyed! Didnt come up and say hi ross as you were surrounded by too many groupies for my liking and none of them were women  

Loved the beers though mosaic ipa was also a standout


----------



## surly (20/4/13)

I was there with mates and had no idea who I should be congratulating. Based on the above post "Ross" is the guy. Loved your stuff. Am in a bit of a mess trying to type properly, but that is all due to you having too many excellent beers and me finishing on 2 cunning ninjas


----------



## treefiddy (20/4/13)

Between my friends and I, we tried every beer you had to offer except the red ale which was sold out before we had worked up to it. We loved every single one of those beers. Bloody stunning. You guys are unbelievable, truly.


----------



## Ross (21/4/13)

A huge thanks to The Alehouse Project for inviting us to showcase some of our beers. We currently produce over 400 beers (growing daily) & the selection they chose was a great mix.
We were truly blown away by the hospitality & feedback we received, thank you so much Melbourne beer lovers...

Anyone that missed us who's keen to try our wares, we will be back for Good Beer Week next month with beers at Dejavu Bar & we'll be releasing our White Chocolate & Raspberry Pilsner at GABS.


Cheers & Beers....


----------



## manticle (21/4/13)

Good to chat and drink too much of most of your delicious beers Ross.


----------



## Yob (21/4/13)

+1 

most enjoyable..


----------



## mwd (21/4/13)

We desperately need the Bacchus boys to do a trip up North to Cairns. Since Blue Sky closed the bar in town there is no good beer places at all. And it is supposed to be a tourist mecca.


----------

